# VZW: WiFi Suddenly Limited - Help?



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

I recently started experiencing a weird wifi issue with my VZW Note 2. The issue is with the wifi range on the device. Regardless of wifi network, I'm only able to connect (and use) the WiFi network if I'm within 5 to 10 feet of the modem/router. I've restored from CarbonRom to Beans 14 and same issue. I've tried a stock, rooted VZW ROM, multiple kernels, radio reflash - nothing works. The phone sees the network(s) and shows the range/signal strength correctly.

Any ideas?


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Breezer23 said:


> I recently started experiencing a weird wifi issue with my VZW Note 2. The issue is with the wifi range on the device. Regardless of wifi network, I'm only able to connect (and use) the WiFi network if I'm within 5 to 10 feet of the modem/router. I've restored from CarbonRom to Beans 14 and same issue. I've tried a stock, rooted VZW ROM, multiple kernels, radio reflash - nothing works. The phone sees the network(s) and shows the range/signal strength correctly.
> 
> Any ideas?


Pretty sure ota update fixes this...just pushed today 4.1.2

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

gnex0422 said:


> Pretty sure ota update fixes this...just pushed today 4.1.2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Unfortunately it didn't.


----------

